# Ramble Brand Roof Vent Covers



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi OBers,









Just installed "Ramble" brand roof vent covers. The Ramble covers are available at Camping World on sale for $14.99 with President's Club.

I have installed several other brands in the past such as Maxx and Aero.

The Ramble seems fine to me, they are a little more streamlined looking than some other brands. Ramble has side vents in addition to the regular rear vent.

They install in the typical easy fashion although the display at CW said they were "NO DRILL".

They do not have the "easy open" clean-out feature available with some other brands.

Quick Tip: I use an Electric Leaf Blower from the inside of the trailer to clean the vents out. Most of the debris will clear from the gap between the trailer roof and the vent cover.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Good tip. I have some dried up leaves in one of my vents that blew in under the cover somehow two years ago.


----------

